# single battery charge



## RaquellyBelly

Alguien me pueda ayudar a traducir esta frase?

Contexto: "The Ehang 184 can fly up to 31 miles, or about 30 minutes, on a *single battery charge*."

Mi intento: "El Ehang 184 es capaz de volar hasta 31 millas, o alrededor de 30 minutes, con *una sola carga de pila*."

I kind of also think it could be, "con la carga de una sola pila". Alguna mejor? Ninguna?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jsvillar

'con una sola carga de batería'
En España pila no es lo mismo que batería. La pila se compra en la tienda, y puede ser recargable o no. Son de tamaños estándar (AA, AAA, varios tipos de pilas botón, etc.). Si se trata de una pila/batería, normalmente recargable, que viene con el equipo y que no tiene aspecto de pila comercial, entonces se llaman 'baterías'.
Por ejemplo, un dron venía con una batería pequeñita, y su mando a distancia venía con pilas. La batería se conectaba al mando a distancia, para recargarla; luego se conectaba al dron y se usaba.


----------



## Ciprianus

Esta es una mejor traducción del chino al inglés.
_"The drone  can fly 30 to 40 miles on a single charge of its electrical battery"_
The todas maneras, lo de_ single_ está de más: _"...con una carga de su batería"_


----------



## RaquellyBelly

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas!
Me preguntaba cual era la diferencia entre la pila y batería, y pensaba que a lo mejor la batería fue un anglicismo, así que ¡gracias por aclarar!


----------



## TitoHL

Propóngo "El Ehang 184 puede volar hasta 31 millas, o aproximadamente 30 minutos, con una sola carga de batería".
Aquí un buen artículo que explica la diferencia entre pila y batería. (¿En qué se diferencian una pila y una batería?)


----------



## Ciprianus

¿Hay alguna manera de que una carga de batería no sea una* sola* carga?

El art. del link de arriba donde diferencia a las pilas de las baterias según se puedan recargar o no, es una idiotez, y lo repiten en la Wikipedia.

Según Física de la secundaria: "cuando dos o más pilas se conectan en serie o en paralelo conforman una batería".


----------



## RaquellyBelly

Bueno, mejor pregunto a mi hermano cuál es la diferencia ya que él es ingeniero. Pero lo que me parece claro es que la pila es la que usa y se tira cuando se desgasta y la batería es de las más grandes y reutilizable. Sin duda ningún dron va a ocupar una pila.


----------



## jsvillar

Yo también soy ingeniero, pero me temo que quien define qué es una pila o una batería, en el contexto del folleto de un dron, no es ni la física ni nada técnico, es el uso del lenguaje.
La pila para mí (insisto, en España) es un tipo de batería que se compra en tiendas normales, de tamaño y voltaje estándar. Puede ser recargable o no. La batería es cualquier cosa que cumpla la misma función pero no sea estándar, aunque en contextos técnicos a veces llaman baterías a las pilas.
La batería no tiene por qué ser más grande, mi hijo tiene un dron pequeñito que tiene una batería del tamaño de un sello y de 3 mm de grosor. No se le puede llamar pila porque no tiene un formato estándar.
Os pongo una imagen con lo que yo llamo 'pilas'. De hecho, a la de 6V, yo la habría llamado 'batería', pero sólo porque no sabía que era un tamaño estándar. Faltan varios formatos, por ejemplo algunas cámaras y mandos a distancia usan pilas con la misma forma que las tipo 'C' pero más pequeñas.


----------



## Ciprianus

Dejemos por un momento el lenguaje común ya que estamos en el foro de lenguaje especializado.
Una manera fácil de darse cuenta si algo es una pila o una bateria es por el voltaje. Es muy raro que una pila tenga más de 2v. 
Por ejemplo, la "cuadradita" de 9v es una bateria, porque si uno la desarma puede ver que está formada por 6 pequeñas pilas de 1,5v conectadas en serie.
En Argentina, aparte de como la gente las llama, el fabricante las  ofrece correctamente como pilas a las de 1,5v, recargables o desechables (AA, AAA), y como baterías a la de 9v.


----------



## jsvillar

Perdón, Ciprianus, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje. No se puede dejar de lado el lenguaje común cuando RaquellyBelly usaba la opción 'pila', que es de lenguaje común. La pregunta es especializada, '¿Cómo se llaman a las pilas/baterías de un dron? La respuesta puede ser especialilzada o no, en este caso el lenguaje técnico y común en España coinciden.


Ciprianus said:


> el fabricante las ofrece correctamente


No en España: si es un formato comercial, es una pila, si es rara, batería. Creí que el defecto de olvidarse de que al otro lado del charco se hablaba distinto sólo lo cometíamos nosotros . Compara las webs Duracell Battery Products | Duracell Batteries y Inicio: Duracell (pinchando luego en productos). A todo lo que en español de los EEUU llaman baterías, en la versión de España lo llaman pilas, incluído las de 9V.


----------



## Lnewqban

"A single battery charge" es un lenguaje específico del mundo de radio control.
Equivale a decir "un tanque lleno" en relación a un automóvil común.

La razón de "battery":
Los drones no fueron posibles comercialmente hasta que se desarrollaron las baterías a base de litio, las cuales pueden acumular una alta densidad de energía en un paquete ligero.
Una célula de litio puede cargarse hasta 3.7 voltios.
Las baterías más comunes están formadas por dos (7.4 v) o tres (11.1 v) de dichas células.
Hasta donde yo conozco, todas son del tipo recargable.

La razón de "single (full) charge":
El fabricante de este dron quiere decir que si usted carga la batería de litio al máximo, el drone debe ser capaz de funcionar por 30 minutos sin necesitar una carga adicional.
Por supuesto, usted puede volar más tiempo si hace una pausa para recargar la batería o si la sustituye por una que esté cargada mientras la primera se carga.

Es práctica común cargar éstas baterías parcialmente, cuando uno quiere volar unos minutos más antes de marcharse, sin tener que esperar el tiempo de carga completa (100%), al cuál se refiere el fabricante con la frase en discusión.

Los 30 minutos son optimistas porque son relativos a la agresividad conque se vuele el dron y a la edad de la batería.


----------

